# Verità per verità



## Foglia (6 Marzo 2016)

*Verità per verità*

Apro questa riflessione. Premetto che è dura.  

Parto dal fatto che - per me - tradire è comunque uno sbaglio. E che tradire per vendetta è uno sbaglio ancora più grosso. E che - sempre rimanendo circoscritti alla sottoscritta - io non ho la benché minima voglia di tradire.

E stavolta per "tradire" intendo nel senso fisico e tradizionale del termine.

Occhei...  e di qui viene la mia riflessione. Avete un po' letto la mia situazione. Comunque la riassumo dicendo che sto con mio marito per comodo. E son cattiva con me stessa, nel riassumerla così.

Ora la verità.

Non ho voglia di tradirlo per non fare sbagli che - credo - farebbero soffrire ESCLUSIVAMENTE ME.
Non ho voglia di tradirlo perché.... semplicemente perché non ho voglia.

Ma non certo per "remore" nei suoi confronti. Né per nessuna vocina della coscienza che mi dica robe del tipo: "troppo comodo. Prima separati, e poi fa un po' quel che vuoi".


Ma se lo tradissi, non proverei nessun pentimento sincero nei suoi confronti.

Non è una vendetta. E' proprio un dato di fatto. 

So di lanciare un sasso pesante. Uno di quelli che non ti rendono certo orgogliosa di te stessa.
Ma è così.
Ditemi cosa ne pensate.


----------



## Brunetta (6 Marzo 2016)

Nella tua situazione mi sembra molto sano.


----------



## Foglia (6 Marzo 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Nella tua situazione mi sembra molto sano.



Mah... non lo so. So che ci sto pensando mentre mio figlio dorme e mio marito - al solito - ha strumentalizzato il fatto che non si vada d'accordo per farmi quasi benedire (davvero oramai tale è il mio condizionamento psicologico) il fatto che pure oggi sia fuori tutto il giorno a farsi i cavoli suoi.


----------



## Fiammetta (6 Marzo 2016)

Foglia ha detto:


> Mah... non lo so. So che ci sto pensando mentre mio figlio dorme e mio marito - al solito - ha strumentalizzato* il fatto che non si vada d'accordo per farmi quasi benedire (davvero oramai tale è il mio condizionamento psicologico) il fatto che pure oggi sia fuori tutto il giorno a farsi i cavoli suoi.*


È che ti stai stancando di lui e probabilmente il disamore sta avanzando bello forte, in te.


----------



## Foglia (6 Marzo 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> È che ti stai stancando di lui e probabilmente il disamore sta avanzando bello forte, in te.


E' però una dinamica creata in larga misura da lui... Cioè: da entrambi, ma a suo uso e consumo.

Perché vedi... quando ero incinta mi lamentavo di queste sue continue "assenze". Magari ero stanca e non avevo voglia di stare fuori intere giornate per fiere, o a guardare lui fare lo sport che prima facevo pure io. E appunto me ne lagnavo ancora. Sortendo come risposta il fatto che lui non mi vietava di "seguirlo", ero io che non volevo.

Idem ora con il figlio. Non è che un bambino piccolo ti condiziona. Sono io condizionata dal bambino piccolo. E dalla MIA impossibilità di "seguirlo" nei suoi interessi.

Inizialmente me ne sono lagnata. Credo lui abbia capito che più si litigava, più infine avrebbe potuto farsi i cavoli propri.

Ed infatti ora quando se ne va festeggio.


----------



## spleen (6 Marzo 2016)

Una domanda mi sorge spontanea:
Tu pensi di dovergli qualcosa, in qualche modo?


----------



## ipazia (6 Marzo 2016)

Foglia ha detto:


> Apro questa riflessione. Premetto che è dura.
> 
> Parto dal fatto che - per me - tradire è comunque uno sbaglio. E che tradire per vendetta è uno sbaglio ancora più grosso. E che - sempre rimanendo circoscritti alla sottoscritta - io non ho la benché minima voglia di tradire.
> 
> ...


Cosa tradiresti?

parli di un legame rotto, in cui è caduta la stima. E la fiducia. E anche tante altre cose che sai tu...

Da come parli di voi, a ficcarcelo dentro a forza, tradiresti quello che siete stati in passato. 
Non quello che siete nel presente. 

Probabilmente in questo momento non senti di tradire lui, perchè è più forte il senso di tradimento verso di te. 
E di fronte allo scegliere fra sè e l'altro...credo non si possa che scegliere sè. 
Probabilmente questo è uno dei motivi che ti fanno dire che non è vendetta...e in fondo...di cosa ti dovresti vendicare? Tu c'eri. Vendicandoti di lui. Ti vendicheresti anche di te...non saresti libera. 

E penso che sia esattamente così che deve essere. Se ci si vuol preservare. 

Perchè non sei orgogliosa di te stessa?

Cosa pensi che dovresti fare per esserlo?


----------



## perplesso (6 Marzo 2016)

Foglia ha detto:


> Apro questa riflessione. Premetto che è dura.
> 
> Parto dal fatto che - per me - tradire è comunque uno sbaglio. E che tradire per vendetta è uno sbaglio ancora più grosso. E che - sempre rimanendo circoscritti alla sottoscritta - io non ho la benché minima voglia di tradire.
> 
> ...


che in questo periodo non hai voglia di sesso.   capita.    purchè la cosa non si cronicizzi, non mi ci farei nemmeno troppe paranoie sopra.


----------



## Fiammetta (6 Marzo 2016)

Foglia ha detto:


> E' però una dinamica creata in larga misura da lui... Cioè: da entrambi, ma a suo uso e consumo.
> 
> Perché vedi... quando ero incinta mi lamentavo di queste sue continue "assenze". Magari ero stanca e non avevo voglia di stare fuori intere giornate per fiere, o a guardare lui fare lo sport che prima facevo pure io. E appunto me ne lagnavo ancora. Sortendo come risposta il fatto che lui non mi vietava di "seguirlo", ero io che non volevo.
> 
> ...


tuo marito è soprattutto bravo a rigirar frittate.


----------



## spleen (6 Marzo 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> tuo marito è soprattutto bravo a rigirar frittate.


Un cuoco! :carneval:


----------



## Foglia (6 Marzo 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Una domanda mi sorge spontanea:
> Tu pensi di dovergli qualcosa, in qualche modo?


Mi piacerebbe risponderti di no.



ipazia ha detto:


> Cosa tradiresti?
> 
> parli di un legame rotto, in cui è caduta la stima. E la fiducia. E anche tante altre cose che sai tu...
> 
> ...


Belle domande. Mi sento un fallimento. E dovrei fare quello che non faccio. Perché non ho forza.



spleen ha detto:


> Un cuoco! :carneval:


si, ma io di sto passo divento obesa


----------



## spleen (6 Marzo 2016)

Foglia ha detto:


> *Mi piacerebbe risponderti di no.
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Perchè ti piacerebbe dire di no? Dunque pensi di dovergli qualcosa, 

cosa?


----------



## Foglia (6 Marzo 2016)

Non lo so.... Calcola che quando ci siamo messi insieme avevamo 21 anni io e 18 lui...


----------



## oro.blu (6 Marzo 2016)

Foglia ha detto:


> Apro questa riflessione. Premetto che è dura.
> 
> Parto dal fatto che - per me - tradire è comunque uno sbaglio. E che tradire per vendetta è uno sbaglio ancora più grosso. E che - sempre rimanendo circoscritti alla sottoscritta - io non ho la benché minima voglia di tradire.
> 
> ...



Quando ho scoperto il tradimento e ho deciso di restare credo di essere rimasta principalmente perché ero ancora follemente innamorata di lui. Ho riflettuto bene. e non può essere che questo. Quando è successo l'azienda andava a gonfie vele e di soldi c'è erano a badilate, a separarmi lì su due piedi avrei potuto ottenere quello che volevo. Soldi appartamento liberà....ma io volevo ancora lui....Anzi ero convinta che fosse colpa mia perché come aveva detto "la stronza" (così la chiamavo io) non si faceva abbastanza sesso...e lui l'ho trovato da chi glielo dava....
Poi il dolore è passato e credo anche l'amore quello grande con la A maiuscola...
C'è stato il periodo di "transizione" dove io ero impegnata, con il lavoro i figli la casa ed un uomo da soddisfare il fine settimana ( un po routine un po' tristezza un po' andava bene così) altri uomini per fare sesso???
NOOOOOO per carità uno basta e avanza.... la vendetta mai contemplata.....
Fase attuale   periodo assolutamente assurdo contro ogni mio principio (precedente) azioni e pensieri che partono dalla pancia invece che dalla testa... 

Cosa ti devo dire???

Che fino a ottobre la pensavo come te. Ora alle volte non so neppure più se penso....Mannaggia la miseria :unhappy::unhappy:


----------



## spleen (6 Marzo 2016)

Foglia ha detto:


> Non lo so.... Calcola che quando ci siamo messi insieme avevamo 21 anni io e 18 lui...


Non siete più quelli, siete altro, oggi. Se pensi di dovergli qualcosa per questo secondo me ti sbagli. Capirei che le cose avessero rafforzato la vostra "epica di coppia" (Espressione di Divì' che adoro) ma non mi sembra che nel tuo caso sia così.
O sbaglio?


----------



## Mary The Philips (6 Marzo 2016)

Foglia ha detto:


> Apro questa riflessione. Premetto che è dura.
> 
> Parto dal fatto che - per me - tradire è comunque uno sbaglio. E che tradire per vendetta è uno sbaglio ancora più grosso. E che - sempre rimanendo circoscritti alla sottoscritta - io non ho la benché minima voglia di tradire.
> 
> ...


Ciao, ho seguito solo a grandi linee la tua storia, ma te l'appoggio pesantemente.

Io ho subito un tradimento che mi ha smontata pezzo pezzo e a tradirlo ci ho pensato nei momenti di rabbia più feroce. Per vendetta, per prendermi qualcosa, per fargli passare quello che ho passato io e bla bla. Tutte cazzate: semplicemente non l'ho mai fatto e di certo non comincio ora per equipararmi al suo livello. Non è un bisogno, non mi serve, tradirei me stessa e basta. Ora non ci penso più; mi riservo di farlo se dovessi incontrare qualcuno che mi ispira . Scherzo. Comunque "remore" nei suoi confronti non credo ne avrei, quelle semmai abbiano lavorato in qualche remoto modo nel nostro trascorso (ma non penso) ora proprio non so dove stiano di casa.


----------



## MariLea (6 Marzo 2016)

Ma il tradimento è una cosa che si decide a tavolino, come se si trattasse di un progetto?


----------



## ipazia (6 Marzo 2016)

Foglia ha detto:


> Mi piacerebbe risponderti di no.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


mi sa che forse dovresti girare lo specchio del tradimento su di te...con te stessa....

e, se posso, lascia perdere i dovrei...non sono particolarmente utili, confondono e stancano e dentro ci sono tante voci...ascolta e basta, e riposa...se non hai forza significa che l'hai usata...mica siamo pozzi senza fondo...serve anche ristorare lo spirito, specialmente prima di combattere...credo che il tuo corpo lo sappia, di solito arriva prima, se si ascolta..


----------



## ipazia (6 Marzo 2016)

MaiLea ha detto:


> Ma il tradimento è una cosa che si decide a tavolino, come se si trattasse di un progetto?


beh, se non si usano fiocchetti e/o non si è immersi nel vuoto mentale...è esattamente un progetto...se si vuole almeno un filo di bene a chi si sta per tradire, lo si progetta anche con attenzione...

che è un po' andare a contrario, in effetti...ma progettare bene, e non farsi svelare, è una parte del voler bene nel fare male...

che quasi mai è il tradire in sè il fulcro della questione...anche nel tradimento seriale...poi dipende dove si vuole nuotare...secondo me.


----------



## disincantata (6 Marzo 2016)

MaiLea ha detto:


> Ma il tradimento è una cosa che si decide a tavolino, come se si trattasse di un progetto?



Sicuramente ci si ragiona prima di farlo, a meno  che uno non sia un seriale e lo attui come sistema di vita.


----------



## feather (7 Marzo 2016)

oro.blu ha detto:


> un uomo da soddisfare il fine settimana ( un po routine un po' tristezza un po' andava bene così) altri uomini per fare sesso???
> NOOOOOO per carità uno basta e avanza....


Da come ne parli (del sesso) sembra che sia una specie di obbligo coniugale da ottemperare.. Che roba brutta.


----------



## oro.blu (7 Marzo 2016)

feather ha detto:


> Da come ne parli (del sesso) sembra che sia una specie di obbligo coniugale da ottemperare.. Che roba brutta.


Parti dal mio tradimento e da come l'ho vissuto. Lui ha trovato un amante perché io non mi "concedevo" abbastanza spesso per lui.... 
Mi si mettono davanti i fatti. Lo perdo o lo soddisfo?? Tristissimo se ci penso ora. Di uno squallore terrificante. Ma è stato così. Per lunghi anni. e più mi concentravo sul fatto che era una cosa che facevo per lui, più il desiderio andava scemando.........
Ora ho raggiunto una nuova consapevolezza sul fare sesso. Non lo faccio più per lui, ma per il piacere che ne ricavo.
Quindi siamo più felici tutti.
E il sentimento è una cosa assestante. L'amore folle non esiste più. Sinceramente non penso che riuscirei ad andarmene di casa se non lo beccassi di nuovo con le dita nella marmellata.... Ma non mi importa nemmeno più di tanto. Alla fine ora siamo "quasi" uguali. Con la differenza che con il mio tradimento non gli ho tolto assolutamente nulla, ne a lui ne alla famiglia. Mentre lui *ha tolto tempo* e denaro in quei tre anni..... Ma forse sono sottigliezze e qualcuno potrebbe venirmi a dire che tutti i tradimenti sono uguali........ dipende dalle persone e dai punti di vista....


----------



## Tessa (7 Marzo 2016)

Foglia ha detto:


> Apro questa riflessione. Premetto che è dura.
> 
> Parto dal fatto che - per me - tradire è comunque uno sbaglio. E che tradire per vendetta è uno sbaglio ancora più grosso. E che - sempre rimanendo circoscritti alla sottoscritta - io non ho la benché minima voglia di tradire.
> 
> ...


Tradirlo sarebbe l'ennesima stoccata in una relazione fatta di colpi bassi, in cui a turno non perdete occasione di ferirvi. 
Hai presente come va a finire 'La guerra dei Roses'?


----------



## Tessa (7 Marzo 2016)

Aggiungo Foglia. 
Le relazioni malate sono le piu' dure a morire. 
Si resta attaccati come la gramigna. 
Ma voi avete un bambino piccolo che merita di vivere in un ambiente sereno. 
Di tutto quello che respira in casa, un giorno vi presentera' il conto....


----------



## Nocciola (7 Marzo 2016)

Tessa ha detto:


> Aggiungo Foglia.
> Le relazioni malate sono le piu' dure a morire.
> Si resta attaccati come la gramegna.
> Ma voi avete un bambino piccolo che merita di vivere in un ambiente sereno.
> Di tutto quello che respira in casa, un giorno vi presentera' il conto....


Straquoto


----------



## Mary The Philips (7 Marzo 2016)

Tessa ha detto:


> Aggiungo Foglia.
> Le relazioni malate sono le piu' dure a morire.
> Si resta attaccati come la gramigna.
> Ma voi avete un bambino piccolo che merita di vivere in un ambiente sereno.
> Di tutto quello che respira in casa, un giorno vi presentera' il conto....


Quotone.


----------



## Foglia (7 Marzo 2016)

feather ha detto:


> Da come ne parli (del sesso) sembra che sia una specie di obbligo coniugale da ottemperare.. Che roba brutta.


Per me è così, lo dico senza se e senza ma.


----------



## Foglia (7 Marzo 2016)

Tessa ha detto:


> Aggiungo Foglia.
> Le relazioni malate sono le piu' dure a morire.
> Si resta attaccati come la gramigna.
> *Ma voi avete un bambino piccolo *che merita di vivere in un ambiente sereno.
> Di tutto quello che respira in casa, un giorno vi presentera' il conto....


Lo so. Guarda, ho enormi sensi di colpa.
Ma vedi, sto in una fase in cui son certa che, in qualunque direzione io mi muova, faccia danni. E che il conto mi verrà presentato a prescindere.

Non ho aiuti familiari.
E non sono tanto sicura che a crescerlo da sola venga su tanto sereno.


----------



## perplesso (7 Marzo 2016)

Foglia ha detto:


> Per me è così, lo dico senza se e senza ma.


questo è terrificante


----------



## Foglia (7 Marzo 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Non siete più quelli, siete altro, oggi. *Se pensi di dovergli qualcosa per questo secondo me ti sbagli.* Capirei che le cose avessero rafforzato la vostra "epica di coppia" (Espressione di Divì' che adoro) ma non mi sembra che nel tuo caso sia così.
> O sbaglio?


Non lo so.... è come se, scegliendo una situazione di comodo, al mio non lasciarlo conseguisse ancora qualcosa. Ma non so neppure io cosa. Non certo il fatto che scelgo di non tradirlo, ad esempio. Credo... ora non ne sono più neppure tanto sicura di non pensare, in fondo a me stessa, che farei - oltre ad un errore - pure un torto a lui


----------



## Foglia (7 Marzo 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> questo è terrificante


Scusa... ma come credi che possa essere?


----------



## feather (7 Marzo 2016)

Foglia ha detto:


> Per me è così, lo dico senza se e senza ma.


In effetti è orrendo, se fossi tuo marito non ti toccherei con un dito.
Ma poi scusa, fammi capire. Tu scopi tuo marito perché sennò ti lascia sola col bambino?
Scusami ma non ho letto la tua storia..


----------



## Foglia (7 Marzo 2016)

feather ha detto:


> In effetti è orrendo, se fossi tuo marito non ti toccherei con un dito.
> Ma poi scusa, fammi capire. Tu scopi tuo marito perché sennò ti lascia sola col bambino?
> Scusami ma non ho letto la tua storia..



A me sinceramente è passata ogni voglia. Lo faccio il meno possibile e come fosse un dovere. Non per evitare che mi lasci sola (oramai son ben contenta di starci) ma per evitare di inasprire ulteriormente le cose tra noi.


Orrendo? Verità.


----------



## perplesso (7 Marzo 2016)

Foglia ha detto:


> Scusa... ma come credi che possa essere?


orribile,suppongo.   ma è orribile da qualsiasi punto di vista.     e da uomo neanche capisco come faccia lui a tollerare tutto questo.


----------



## spleen (7 Marzo 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> orribile,suppongo.   ma è orribile da qualsiasi punto di vista.     e da uomo neanche capisco come faccia lui a tollerare tutto questo.


Ma anche sto marito, cazzo, come fa a farlo con una persona che non partecipa.
Non ci riuscirei davvero a farlo con una persona che non provi gioia o desiderio o amore o empatia.


----------



## oro.blu (7 Marzo 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> questo è terrificante


Perplesso capita più volte di quante credi....


----------



## oro.blu (7 Marzo 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> orribile,suppongo.   ma è orribile da qualsiasi punto di vista.     e da uomo neanche capisco come faccia lui a tollerare tutto questo.


...a certi uomini pensi che importi sapere veramente se la consorte abbia o meno desiderio di fare sesso?


----------



## spleen (7 Marzo 2016)

oro.blu ha detto:


> Perplesso capita più volte di quante credi....





oro.blu ha detto:


> ...a certi uomini pensi che importi sapere veramente se la consorte abbia o meno desiderio di fare sesso?


Attenzione a non confondere però amorevole accettazione (anche se non si ha proprio voglia del tutto ) con il subire.

E a certe donne? Pensi che si possa dire di no?
Sono stufo di subie angherie da mia moglie.


----------



## oro.blu (7 Marzo 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Attenzione a non confondere però amorevole accettazione (anche se non si ha proprio voglia del tutto ) con il subire.
> 
> E a certe donne? Pensi che si possa dire di no?
> *Sono stufo di subie angherie da mia moglie.  *



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:già la tua faccina dice tutto......................

Comunque ho precisato che è una fase. Almeno per me. Lunga quanto vuoi. Una volta capito che non era un dovere ma un piacere, diciamo che le angherie le faccio io.............


----------



## Nocciola (7 Marzo 2016)

Foglia ha detto:


> Lo so. Guarda, ho enormi sensi di colpa.
> Ma vedi, sto in una fase in cui son certa che, in qualunque direzione io mi muova, faccia danni. E che il conto mi verrà presentato a prescindere.
> 
> Non ho aiuti familiari.
> *E non sono tanto sicura che a crescerlo da sola venga su tanto sereno.*


Secondo me molto di più che nella situazione in cui sta vivendo


----------



## Nocciola (7 Marzo 2016)

sono anni che mi interrogo sulla mia coppia.
Poi leggo cose su questo forum che mi lasciano allibita


----------



## Tessa (7 Marzo 2016)

Foglia ha detto:


> Non lo so.... è come se, scegliendo una situazione di comodo, al mio non lasciarlo conseguisse ancora qualcosa. Ma non so neppure io cosa. Non certo il fatto che scelgo di non tradirlo, ad esempio. Credo... ora non ne sono più neppure tanto sicura di non pensare, in fondo a me stessa, che farei - oltre ad un errore - pure un torto a lui


E' questa la cosa piu' preoccupante. L'istinto a farvi del male. 
Se vi foste indifferenti non covereste tanto odio reciproco. 
Questa situazione puo' diventare pericolosissima.


----------



## Heathcliff (7 Marzo 2016)

Foglia ha detto:


> Apro questa riflessione. Premetto che è dura.
> 
> Parto dal fatto che - per me - tradire è comunque uno sbaglio. E che tradire per vendetta è uno sbaglio ancora più grosso. E che - sempre rimanendo circoscritti alla sottoscritta - io non ho la benché minima voglia di tradire.
> 
> ...


tu hai paura, semplicemente.  Hai paura di vivere un tipo di relazione che non hai mai vissuto e che hai sempre connotato negativamente.  Hai paura di abbandonare i tuoi stereotipi.


----------



## Foglia (7 Marzo 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Attenzione a non confondere però amorevole accettazione (anche se non si ha proprio voglia del tutto ) con il subire.
> 
> E a certe donne? Pensi che si possa dire di no?
> Sono stufo di subie angherie da mia moglie.


Perdona ma... che vuol dire "amorevole accettazione" in questo campo? Cioè: o ti va di farlo o non ti va. Non ci sono "ni".

E... sapete che però questa volta mi avete stupito voi? Sembra che davanti a certe cose caschiate giù dal pero 

Come non fossero davanti a tutti esempi di coppie dove una parte "tollera" il sesso.

E... quando siete ai ferri corti con il vostro compagno, o emergono problemi, o scoprite un tradimento.... se rimanete, e/o finché rimanete.... davvero niente sesso? O tutti bravi a scindere il sesso dal resto? No, ditemi, perché io a scindere purtroppo non riesco 

E anzi, senza polemica, se mi spiegate (specie le donne) pure come fate..... mi dareste un grande supporto.

Quanto a mio marito: certo che preferirebbe "sentire" maggiore coinvolgimento. Ma quoto quel che dice Oro blu.


----------



## Nocciola (7 Marzo 2016)

Foglia ha detto:


> Perdona ma... che vuol dire "amorevole accettazione" in questo campo? Cioè: o ti va di farlo o non ti va. Non ci sono "ni".
> 
> E... sapete che però questa volta mi avete stupito voi? Sembra che davanti a certe cose caschiate giù dal pero
> 
> ...


Non sono mai stata tradita quindi non so come reagirei, per come mi conosco (poi nella vita mai dire mai) non riesco nemmeno a pensare di fare sesso (con mio marito o con qualcun altro) se in quel momento non è la cosa che voglio, se non sono serena se non lo desidero.
non mi è mai capitato di far sesso per il quieto vivere o per farlo contento


----------



## Foglia (7 Marzo 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> sono anni che mi interrogo sulla mia coppia.
> Poi leggo cose su questo forum che mi lasciano allibita





farfalla ha detto:


> Non sono mai stata tradita quindi non so come reagirei, per come mi conosco (poi nella vita mai dire mai) non riesco nemmeno a pensare di fare sesso (con mio marito o con qualcun altro) se in quel momento non è la cosa che voglio, se non sono serena se non lo desidero.
> non mi è mai capitato di far sesso per il quieto vivere o per farlo contento




Mi fa piacere, sul serio, se leggendomi tu ti senta fortunata. Non lo dico con ironia. Ciò detto, ho aperto questa discussione proprio per dire - e sentirmi dire - le cose "a muso duro". Mi serve fare un punto della situazione non edulcorato.

Verità per verità.

Perciò grazie anche (e soprattutto) per i punti di vista - diciamo "impietosi".


----------



## Nocciola (7 Marzo 2016)

Foglia ha detto:


> Mi fa piacere, sul serio, se leggendomi tu ti senta fortunata. Non lo dico con ironia. Ciò detto, ho aperto questa discussione proprio per dire - e sentirmi dire - le cose "a muso duro". Mi serve fare un punto della situazione non edulcorato.
> 
> Verità per verità.
> 
> Perciò grazie anche (e soprattutto) per i punti di vista - diciamo "impietosi".


Meglio che chiarisca perchè mi sono riletta grazie al tuo quote e  come l'ho scritto è quasi offensivo
Ho una situazione di coppia complicata ma dove si respira un clima sereno.
Quando leggo certe storie penso che a volte mi lamento ma purtroppo ci sono situazioni ben peggiori della mia
Non mi mettevo sul piedistallo. 
Posso solo augurarti il meglio, figurati.
Da fuori, al tuo posto, prenderei decisioni e atteggiamenti diversi ma magari anche tu al mio.


----------



## Foglia (7 Marzo 2016)

Heathcliff ha detto:


> tu hai paura, semplicemente.  Hai paura di vivere un tipo di relazione che non hai mai vissuto e che hai sempre connotato negativamente.  Hai paura di abbandonare i tuoi stereotipi.



Intendi che sto verificando la possibilità di tradire?

No . Se avessi voluto già farlo lo avrei fatto, le occasioni non sono mancate. Sinceramente nessuna paura, men che meno di abbandonare quelli che tu chiami stereotipi, e per me son principi. Derogabilissimi, a sto punto, se volessi. Ma non voglio. Non per paura, almeno credo.

Semplicemente non ne ho voglia. Non saprei neppure scindere il sesso dai sentimenti. E sinceramente non ho voglia di affezionarmi a nessuno. Ecco, se questo intendi per paura.... magari sì. Ma guarda, per come sto ora, credo proprio che, se pure fossi separata, terrei tutti abbondantemente al largo. E meglio pure per loro, eh, che non ho molto da dare, ma se un domani cambiassi idea e volessi semplicemente trombare qualcuno troverò, e lo dico senza remore :up:


Detto ciò, non sto pensando a tradire. Sto pensando che se tradissi.... non tradirei


----------



## spleen (7 Marzo 2016)

Foglia ha detto:


> Perdona ma... che vuol dire "amorevole accettazione" in questo campo? Cioè: o ti va di farlo o non ti va. Non ci sono "ni".
> 
> E... sapete che però questa volta mi avete stupito voi? Sembra che davanti a certe cose caschiate giù dal pero
> 
> ...


Quando non c'è conflitto, ma empatia tra due persone, penso che le cose possano essere a volte anche sfumate, non solo in bianco e nero.
Se ti raccontassi che mi è successo di dire si a mia moglie anche non provando particolare desiderio per lei in un dato momento ( raro ma è successo). Ed avessi voluto solo accontentarla, senza rabbia e senza frustrazione per nessuno, senza dolore, solo per il piacere di darle del piacere, perchè l'amo e sono felice di andare con lei?
L'accettazione non è per forza sempre il risultato di una soppraffazione.

Mi rendo conto comunque che vivi un rapporto profondamente diverso.

Sul fatto dei ferri corti non ti saprei dire. (Per ora)


----------



## Foglia (7 Marzo 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Quando non c'è conflitto, ma empatia tra due persone, penso che le cose possano essere a volte anche sfumate, non solo in bianco e nero.
> Se ti raccontassi che mi è successo di dire si a mia moglie anche non provando particolare desiderio per lei in un dato momento ( raro ma è successo). Ed avessi voluto solo accontentarla, senza rabbia e senza frustrazione per nessuno, senza dolore, solo per il piacere di darle del piacere, perchè l'amo e sono felice di stare con lei?
> L'accettazione non è per forza sempre il risultato di una soppraffazione.
> 
> ...


Perdona... quando lo dicevi, stavi rispondendo ad Oro blu. Che mi sembrava parlasse (pure lei) di una fase ben differente da quella che tu chiami "amorevole accettazione"


----------



## spleen (7 Marzo 2016)

Foglia ha detto:


> Perdona... quando lo dicevi, stavi rispondendo ad Oro blu. Che mi sembrava parlasse (pure lei) di una fase ben differente da quella che tu chiami "amorevole accettazione"


Va benissimo, no problem, pensi che sia comunque possibile quello che ti ho descritto?
(Non nel tuo caso specifico, ma in generale intendo).


----------



## Foglia (7 Marzo 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Va benissimo, no problem, pensi che sia comunque possibile quello che ti ho descritto?
> (Non nel tuo caso specifico, ma in generale intendo).


L'amorevole accettazione, dici?

Certo che sì.


----------



## Foglia (7 Marzo 2016)

*... mi spiego....*

A te va di farlo per il piacere dell'altro. E' quanto basta per dire si e non fare dire "ni"


----------



## spleen (7 Marzo 2016)

Foglia ha detto:


> L'amorevole accettazione, dici?
> 
> Certo che sì.


Pensa che per tante coppie, da quel che leggo, sarebbe già una grande conquista.


----------



## Foglia (7 Marzo 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Pensa che per tante coppie, da quel che leggo, sarebbe già una grande conquista.


Non sai quanto condivido.


----------



## oro.blu (7 Marzo 2016)

Foglia ha detto:


> Intendi che sto verificando la possibilità di tradire?
> 
> No . Se avessi voluto già farlo lo avrei fatto, le occasioni non sono mancate. Sinceramente nessuna paura, men che meno di abbandonare quelli che tu chiami stereotipi, e per me son principi. Derogabilissimi, a sto punto, se volessi. Ma non voglio. Non per paura, almeno credo.
> *
> ...



Comprendo perfettamente e condivido. è proprio una questione di sfiducia verso gli altri e di pseudo amore verso se stessi, dico pseudo, perché poi si accetta di soddisfare certe esigenze del partner regolare, per quieto vivere, si. Così per un po' stanno tranquilli...


----------



## disincantata (7 Marzo 2016)

Foglia ha detto:


> Perdona ma... che vuol dire "amorevole accettazione" in questo campo? Cioè: o ti va di farlo o non ti va. Non ci sono "ni".
> 
> E... sapete che però questa volta mi avete stupito voi? Sembra che davanti a certe cose caschiate giù dal pero
> 
> ...



A me e'  capitato un po' di tutto, problemi di salute dei figli, problemi di lavoro gravi di mio marito, tradimento,  ma mai una sola volta ho fatto sesso controvoglia, e spero anche lui, anzi, era un peccato  dilatare le volte per varie  circostanze, e se nonostante tutto siamo ancora insieme e' perche' il desiderio  non e' mai venuto meno (ed e' anche il motivo per  cui non riesco a perdonarlo, ne ci provo) in quel senso. Se non lo avessi desiderato me ne sarei fregata  del suo   tradimento e lo avrei  costretto ad andarsene. 

Per esperienza di persone vicine posso testimoniare,  che chi il sesso lo sopporta/subisce   non regge nel  lungo termine. 

Unisce  molto piu'   di   cose che possono dare benessere pratico.


----------



## Tessa (7 Marzo 2016)

Foglia ha detto:


> Intendi che sto verificando la possibilità di tradire?
> 
> No . Se avessi voluto già farlo lo avrei fatto, le occasioni non sono mancate. Sinceramente nessuna paura, men che meno di abbandonare quelli che tu chiami stereotipi, e per me son principi. Derogabilissimi, a sto punto, se volessi. Ma non voglio. Non per paura, almeno credo.
> 
> ...


Invece tradiresti eccome. 
Gli alibi per tradire sono infiniti. 
Gli alibi si possono anche costruire a tavolino. Manipolando l'altro, rigirando le cosein modo che il tradimento diventi l'inevitabile conseguenza del modo di essere del tradito. 
Ma sempre tradimento rimane.


----------



## Nocciola (7 Marzo 2016)

Tessa ha detto:


> *Invece tradiresti eccome. *
> Gli alibi per tradire sono infiniti.
> Gli alibi si possono anche costruire a tavolino. Manipolando l'altro, rigirando le cosein modo che il tradimento diventi l'inevitabile conseguenza del modo di essere del tradito.
> Ma sempre tradimento rimane.


Concordo con te
A me che i patti non siano "visto che hai tradito tu siamo liberi tutti" (alla Tebe insomma)


----------



## Foglia (7 Marzo 2016)

Tessa ha detto:


> Invece tradiresti eccome.
> Gli alibi per tradire sono infiniti.
> Gli alibi si possono anche costruire a tavolino. Manipolando l'altro, rigirando le cosein modo che il tradimento diventi l'inevitabile conseguenza del modo di essere del tradito.
> Ma sempre tradimento rimane.


Quindi per te qualcosa gli devo ancora. Cioè: non tradirei soltanto qualcosa che è stato in passato.


----------



## MariLea (7 Marzo 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> beh, se non si usano fiocchetti e/o non si è immersi nel vuoto mentale...è esattamente un progetto...se si vuole almeno un filo di bene a chi si sta per tradire, lo si progetta anche con attenzione...
> 
> che è un po' andare a contrario, in effetti...ma progettare bene, e non farsi svelare, è una parte del voler bene nel fare male...
> 
> che quasi mai è il tradire in sè il fulcro della questione...anche nel tradimento seriale...poi dipende dove si vuole nuotare...secondo me.





disincantata ha detto:


> Sicuramente ci si ragiona prima di farlo, a meno  che uno non sia un seriale e lo attui come sistema di vita.


Seriali a parte che è tutta un altra storia, pensavo che l'insoddisfazione nella coppia fosse una predisposizione a cascarci quando trovi la persona che "ispira", che pare possa riempire i tuoi vuoti... 
Ma un progetto a tavolino non lo capisco proprio, a che serve? A prendere il primo che capita x qualche ora di sesso e poi sentirsi sola in tre invece che in due?


----------



## Nocciola (7 Marzo 2016)

Foglia ha detto:


> Quindi per te qualcosa gli devo ancora. Cioè: non tradirei soltanto qualcosa che è stato in passato.


Siete sposati, se scopi con un altro lo stai tradendo
Se poi vogliamo dire che faresti solo bene è un altro discorso. Ma tradimento resta


----------



## Tessa (7 Marzo 2016)

Foglia ha detto:


> Quindi per te qualcosa gli devo ancora. Cioè: non tradirei soltanto qualcosa che è stato in passato.


Non mi sembra che tu abbia scritto che vivete in un regime ufficile da separati in casa (tipo Marty per dire).
Non mi sembra che tu abbia scritto nemmeno che lui ti tradisce. 
Ti tratta malissimo, non collabora, si fa gli affari suoi la domenica (sport), ma di altre donne non hai parlato.


----------



## Foglia (7 Marzo 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Siete sposati, se scopi con un altro lo stai tradendo
> Se poi vogliamo dire che faresti solo bene è un altro discorso. Ma tradimento resta


Quindi un errore nei SUOI (lasciamo perdere i miei) confronti?


----------



## Nocciola (7 Marzo 2016)

Foglia ha detto:


> Quindi un errore nei SUOI (lasciamo perdere i miei) confronti?


Non un errore
Semplicemente non capisco perchè non dovrebbe essere un tradimento. Sei sposata. 
nel caso non lo sapessi ho tradito anche io non stavo facendone una questione morale. Ma davo il nome giusto alle cose


----------



## Foglia (7 Marzo 2016)

Tessa ha detto:


> Non mi sembra che tu abbia scritto che vivete in un regime ufficile da separati in casa (tipo Marty per dire).
> Non mi sembra che tu abbia scritto nemmeno che lui ti tradisce.
> Ti tratta malissimo, non collabora, si fa gli affari suoi la domenica (sport), ma di altre donne non hai parlato.


Cioè, sati dicendo che solo un suo tradimento fisico legittimerebbe (passa il termine) un mio tradimento fisico? 

Ti ho condivisa in tante cose che hai detto. Questo fatico a capirlo.


----------



## Foglia (7 Marzo 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non un errore
> Semplicemente non capisco perchè non dovrebbe essere un tradimento. Sei sposata.
> nel caso non lo sapessi ho tradito anche io non stavo facendone una questione morale. Ma davo il nome giusto alle cose



Avevo capito.

E, per me, in una discussione come si sta facendo qui, nessuno fa la morale a nessuno


----------



## Heathcliff (7 Marzo 2016)

Foglia ha detto:


> Intendi che sto verificando la possibilità di tradire?
> 
> No . Se avessi voluto già farlo lo avrei fatto, le occasioni non sono mancate. Sinceramente nessuna paura, men che meno di abbandonare quelli che tu chiami stereotipi, e per me son principi. Derogabilissimi, a sto punto, se volessi. Ma non voglio. Non per paura, almeno credo.
> 
> ...


Pensare di tradire per tradire è una cagata. Come pensare di trovare qualcuno per trombare.


----------



## Tessa (7 Marzo 2016)

Foglia ha detto:


> Cioè, sati dicendo che solo un suo tradimento fisico legittimerebbe (passa il termine) un mio tradimento fisico?
> 
> Ti ho condivisa in tante cose che hai detto. Questo fatico a capirlo.


No neanche in quel caso. 
Non esiste legittimazione per tradire. 
Vuoi tradire con il beneplacet di tutti? Non e' possibile. 
Tuo marito e' uno stronzo e dovresti lasciarlo, non tradirlo.


----------



## Foglia (7 Marzo 2016)

Heathcliff ha detto:


> Pensare di tradire per tradire è una cagata. Come pensare di trovare qualcuno per trombare.


Forse ti sembrerà strano, ma ti quoto.

Non era questo lo spirito del 3d, comunque. Era - ed è - capire. Ho parlato di tradimento fisico, ma potrei parlare - che so - di "ripulirgli" il conto .

Non so se hai capito... sto facendo una conta


----------



## Foglia (7 Marzo 2016)

Tessa ha detto:


> No neanche in quel caso.
> Non esiste legittimazione per tradire.
> Vuoi tradire con il beneplacet di tutti? Non e' possibile.
> Tuo marito e' uno stronzo e dovresti lasciarlo, non tradirlo.



Hai ragione.


----------



## disincantata (7 Marzo 2016)

MaiLea ha detto:


> Seriali a parte che è tutta un altra storia, pensavo che l'insoddisfazione nella coppia fosse una predisposizione a cascarci quando trovi la persona che "ispira", che pare possa riempire i tuoi vuoti...
> Ma un progetto a tavolino non lo capisco proprio, a che serve? A prendere il primo che capita x qualche ora di sesso e poi sentirsi sola in tre invece che in due?


IO non parlerei di un progetto a tavolino, e neppure di insoddisfazione per la coppia, e non parlo solo del mio caso.

OVVIO che parlo di lunghissime relazioni,  per cui ci si puo' trovare bene insieme ma distanti fisicamente per molto tempo e contemporaneamente ti capita che l'occasione arrivi e pure ghiotta, dici no oggi, no domani, ma visto che si e' in due e che una insiste la cogli, debole sicuramente chi cede, ma capita. Poi non c'e' come iniziare e vedere che non ti succede niente e si puo' proseguire.


----------



## Heathcliff (7 Marzo 2016)

Foglia ha detto:


> Forse ti sembrerà strano, ma ti quoto.
> 
> Non era questo lo spirito del 3d, comunque. Era - ed è - capire. Ho parlato di tradimento fisico, ma potrei parlare - che so - di "ripulirgli" il conto .
> 
> Non so se hai capito... sto facendo una conta


Ma io capisco.  Solo che fino a quando penserai di fare cose contro di lui non penserai di fare cose per te. Solo se partissi da questo potresti finire a letto con qualcuno ed esserne pure contenta.


----------



## Nocciola (7 Marzo 2016)

Heathcliff ha detto:


> Pensare di tradire per tradire è una cagata. Come pensare di trovare qualcuno per trombare.


quoto


----------



## Nocciola (7 Marzo 2016)

Heathcliff ha detto:


> Ma io capisco.  Solo che fino a quando penserai di fare cose contro di lui non penserai di fare cose per te. Solo se partissi da questo potresti finire a letto con qualcuno ed esserne pure contenta.


verde gia dato
Quoto


----------



## Tessa (7 Marzo 2016)

Heathcliff ha detto:


> Ma io capisco.  Solo che fino a quando penserai di fare cose contro di lui non penserai di fare cose per te. Solo se partissi da questo potresti finire a letto con qualcuno ed esserne pure contenta.


Verde anche da me


----------



## Foglia (7 Marzo 2016)

Heathcliff ha detto:


> Ma io capisco.  Solo che *fino a quando penserai di fare cose contro di lui non penserai di fare cose per te*. Solo se partissi da questo potresti finire a letto con qualcuno ed esserne pure contenta.


Davvero questo sembra?

Ci faccio una riflessione su.
Grazie.


----------



## ipazia (7 Marzo 2016)

Sto leggendo...e più ti leggo riflettere su di lui, più mi vien da dirti di pensare a te. 

Scopi senza che ti piaccia. E dal mio punto di vista, salvo che ti piaccia il non piacere e potrebbe benissimo essere, è una punizione che infliggi a te stessa. 

Ho scopato in molti modi. L'ho sempre fatto per il mio piacere. Che ho deciso di volta in volta di condividere o meno, e a che livello. 

Usi il non piacere del tuo, e ribadisco tuo, scopare per costruire disistima del tuo uomo. 

Che poi magari no, magari a te non succede...io non potrei stimare un uomo che mi scopa e non si accorge che mi fumerei volentieri una sigaretta nel frattempo. DA me avrebbe solo disprezzo. Specialmente se fosse un uomo a cui sono legata. 

Certo, esiste un sottile piacere nell'umiliazione silenziosa dell'altro, nel togliergli il potere di dare piacere, nell'appropriarsi in modo talmente stretto del proprio piacere da arrivare a rinunciarci perchè il piacere di non condividere piacere, è più forte del piacere stesso. 

Stai facendo questo gioco?

SE è questo lo capisco...e capisco anche l'appagamento...

se non sai che stai facendo questo gioco, stai solo facendo male a te stessa. Alla tua relazione anche, ma solo poi. 
E nutri ogni giorno la non speranza, per te. Per il tuo essere femmina e donna. 

E' proprio difficile seguiti in questa conta...da fuori ti vedo lontana da te stessa...tanto...mi spiace. So che è doloroso non trovarsi.


----------



## ipazia (7 Marzo 2016)

MaiLea ha detto:


> Seriali a parte che è tutta un altra storia, pensavo che l'insoddisfazione nella coppia fosse una predisposizione a cascarci quando trovi la persona che "ispira", che pare possa riempire i tuoi vuoti...
> Ma un progetto a tavolino non lo capisco proprio, *a che serve*? A prendere il primo che capita x qualche ora di sesso e poi sentirsi sola in tre invece che in due?


per come la vedo io...

tradire è fare male sapendo che lo si sta facendo. Poi ce la si può raccontare fino a che si vuole. 
Ma se non ci fosse questa consapevolezza di fondo, non ci sarebbero sotterfugi e menzogne e si andrebbe dal compagno/a dicendo semplicemente "senti cara/o, ho voglia di scoparmi il bagnino, per dire. Faccio in un pomeriggio e poi torno, tieni tu i bambini nel frattempo?"

Quindi. 

Se decido di non farlo, non lo faccio e la questione non si pone. Non progetto nulla. 

Se decido di farlo, assumendomi la responsabilità di quello che sto facendo, ossia mentire e imbrogliare, allora lo faccio bene. e lo faccio in modo da anche proteggere l'altro dai miei bisogni. 

Mica che tradire è smettere di volere bene. 

Tradire è tradire. 

Farlo male, e in modo che le conseguenze delle proprie azioni vadano a ferire un altro non è tradire. E' essere scemi. per come la vedo io. 
Che è un modo anche questo. Di progettare. Male. Credendo di uscirne indenni come se nulla fosse accaduto per concessione divina...

Credo che raramente si tradisca col primo/prima che capita...anche i seriali, come minimo cercano. Ergo progettano.


----------



## spleen (7 Marzo 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> per come la vedo io...
> 
> tradire è fare male sapendo che lo si sta facendo. Poi ce la si può raccontare fino a che si vuole.
> Ma se non ci fosse questa consapevolezza di fondo, non ci sarebbero sotterfugi e menzogne e si andrebbe dal compagno/a dicendo semplicemente "senti cara/o, ho voglia di scoparmi il bagnino, per dire. Faccio in un pomeriggio e poi torno, tieni tu i bambini nel frattempo?"
> ...


Ma non proteggi te stesso dal tuo ego. Non sempre è così ma nella banalità di tanti tradimenti ci vedo solo quello.


----------



## ipazia (7 Marzo 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Ma non proteggi te stesso dal tuo ego. Non sempre è così ma nella banalità di tanti tradimenti ci vedo solo quello.


Sono d'accordo. 

Adesso 

Ma adesso non tradirei. E mica per l'altro. 
Non tradirei per me stessa. 

E non sto parlando di scopare con altri fuori dalla coppia. 

Sto parlando del promettere senza assumersi la responsabilità di spezzare la promessa. Che è il rovescio della medaglia del promettere assumendosi la responsabilità del promettere stesso. 

Questo per me è tradire. Adesso. 

E nella mia esperienza, fra l'altro, mi sa che più o meno coscientemente è sempre stato questo. Che nella mia vecchia coppia, usare il corpo fuori da noi era permesso...ma io ho sentito di aver tradito. 

E ci ho impiegato tempo a capire perchè il mio sentire si differenziasse tanto dai patti. Condivisi. 

E la questione è l'ego. Ma non soltanto. Che non esiste un ego senza un io...e lavorano insieme...e quando uno è parcellizzato anche l'altro fa cose di conseguenza...

minestrone


----------



## MariLea (7 Marzo 2016)

Sempre interessanti gli altri punti di vista a cui magari non avevamo mai pensato


----------



## spleen (7 Marzo 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> Sono d'accordo.
> 
> Adesso
> 
> ...


Ho capito, però se mi spieghi la differenza (per te) tra l'ego e l'io, avrei piacere, io mi sono fatto una idea, ma mi piacerebbe sapere quello che pensi tu.
Ricorre spesso, in quello che scrivi, mi ricordo ad esempio il post fantachilometrico sull' egoismo o meglio sulla definizione di egoismo e altruismo, scrivi spesso dell' ascolto di se stessi, insomma, ci hai spesso a che fare col "sè).

Oserei dire che per te è stata una conquista, la definizione del "te stessa" e dei tuoi bisogni. Ma non voglio spingermi così in là.


----------



## disincantata (7 Marzo 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> per come la vedo io...
> 
> tradire è fare male sapendo che lo si sta facendo. Poi ce la si può raccontare fino a che si vuole.
> Ma se non ci fosse questa consapevolezza di fondo, non ci sarebbero sotterfugi e menzogne e si andrebbe dal compagno/a dicendo semplicemente "senti cara/o, ho voglia di scoparmi il bagnino, per dire. Faccio in un pomeriggio e poi torno, tieni tu i bambini nel frattempo?"
> ...


Pero'  dovendo tradire con un altro, devi sempre sperare nella lealta' dell'amante per proteggere la persona che tradisci e che vorresti proteggere. NON SEMPRE VA COSÌ.


----------



## ipazia (7 Marzo 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Ho capito, però se mi spieghi la differenza (per te) tra l'ego e l'io, avrei piacere, io mi sono fatto una idea, ma mi piacerebbe sapere quello che pensi tu.
> Ricorre spesso, in quello che scrivi, mi ricordo ad esempio il post fantachilometrico sull' egoismo o meglio sulla definizione di egoismo e altruismo, scrivi spesso dell' ascolto di se stessi, insomma, ci hai spesso a che fare col "sè).
> 
> Oserei dire che per te è stata una conquista, la definizione del "te stessa" e dei tuoi bisogni. Ma non voglio spingermi così in là.


Detta male, e stile quattro chiacchiere al bar...l'Io è l'identità di sè. Quella che raccoglie il proprio essere. Quello che non stride. Quello che risponde semplicemente all'essere in armonia dentro. E al fluire fuori per conseguenza. 
Quello che non cerca stabilità ed equilibrio. Ma si abbandona alla dinamicità dell'accadere. E che trova presenza nella propria presenza. 

L'Ego è grezzo, ancora attorcigliato nei dover essere, nel dimostrare, nel cercare avendo già deciso cosa trovare. E spesso e volentieri è condizionato...

Che poi questa distinzione è proprio mia...non è accademica (lo psyco ridacchia, che dice che per liberarmi delle definizioni ne faccio di tutte mie)

..è il modo in cui mi sono tradotta i miei passaggi...e sì, più che la definizione di me stessa, è stato lo smettere di definirmi per la verità...mi è sembrato molto di più di una conquista...è stato come ricominciare a respirare 

..la cosa ironica è che, prima di ricominciare a respirare, non mi ero neanche resa conto di aver smesso


----------



## ipazia (7 Marzo 2016)

disincantata ha detto:


> Pero'  dovendo tradire con un altro, devi sempre sperare nella lealta' dell'amante per proteggere la persona che tradisci e che vorresti proteggere. NON SEMPRE VA COSÌ.


vero.

per la verità quella lealtà secondo me è connessa anche con il tipo di amante che ci si sceglie e con il tipo di aspettative che ha e a cui si lascia spazio...anche scegliersi l'amante secondo me è una responsabilità...

poi ecco...le persone sono imprevedibili, e non si sa mai...

come dici tu, non sempre va come si era pensato/sperato andasse.


----------



## disincantata (7 Marzo 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> vero.
> 
> per la verità quella lealtà secondo me è connessa anche con il tipo di amante che ci si sceglie e con il tipo di aspettative che ha e a cui si lascia spazio...anche scegliersi l'amante secondo me è una responsabilità...
> 
> ...



Sicuramente, e soprattutto mai scegliere una libera e giovane,  non votata alla solitudine!


----------



## ipazia (7 Marzo 2016)

disincantata ha detto:


> Sicuramente, e soprattutto mai scegliere una libera e giovane,  non votata alla solitudine!


eh...per esempio!

...questa è una scelta che dice già da principio, con una buona probabilità, del finale..:unhappy::unhappy:

che poi mi viene in mente...forse in questi casi, più che progettare è programmare..un passare al fare senza troppe mediazioni....in un progetto sarebbero variabili di cui tenere assolutamente conto. Come il non aver l'amante nello stesso ambiente lavorativo per esempio...


----------



## spleen (7 Marzo 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> Detta male, e stile quattro chiacchiere al bar...l'Io è l'identità di sè. *Quella che raccoglie il proprio essere.* *Quello che non stride.* Quello che risponde semplicemente all'essere in armonia dentro. E al fluire fuori per conseguenza.
> Quello che non cerca stabilità ed equilibrio. Ma si abbandona alla dinamicità dell'accadere. E che trova presenza nella propria presenza.
> 
> L'Ego è grezzo, ancora attorcigliato nei dover essere, nel dimostrare, nel cercare avendo già deciso cosa trovare. E spesso e volentieri è condizionato...
> ...


Già, interpretarsi fino in fondo, senza problemi e senza remore, senza condizionameni e senza preconcetti.
Consapevoli della propria natura. Come animali che rispondono solo allo stimolo che viene da se stessi.
Bello.
Difficile.


----------



## ipazia (7 Marzo 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Già, interpretarsi fino in fondo, senza problemi e senza remore, senza condizionameni e senza preconcetti.
> Consapevoli della propria natura. *Come animali che rispondono solo allo stimolo che viene da se stessi*.
> Bello.
> Difficile.


Credo che arrivare al grassetto..sarebbe magnifico. E credo sia un percorso, lungo una vita...

Per ora mi sto rendendo conto del fatto che quei senza, per stare in equilibrio dinamico e diventare risorse e non vincoli, hanno la necessità dei con...compresenza degli estremi...per uscire dagli assoluti.  

Penso che solo fuori dagli assoluti si possa riuscire ad ascoltare e ascoltarsi...e mi sto formando l'idea che stare fuori dagli assoluti sia fluire fra i "senza" e i "con" lasciando che sia, gli uni e gli altri. Ma riconoscendo semplicemente la loro compresenza nella realtà

In palestra "difficile" costa flessioni...ho eliminato la parola...nuovo, nuovo mi piace di più, e non finisco a fare flessioni!!


----------



## Mary The Philips (7 Marzo 2016)

disincantata ha detto:


> Pero'  dovendo tradire con un altro, devi sempre sperare nella lealta' dell'amante per proteggere la persona che tradisci e che vorresti proteggere. NON SEMPRE VA COSÌ.



O magari la si sceglie che pure lei ha qualcosa da perdere a venire scoperti e si sta in una botte di ferro. Salvo inciampare in un guizzo della bella addormentata che di colpo si desta dal lungo sonno :rotfl:


----------



## disincantata (7 Marzo 2016)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> O magari la si sceglie che pure lei ha qualcosa da perdere a venire scoperti e si sta in una botte di ferro. Salvo inciampare in un guizzo della bella addormentata che di colpo si desta dal lungo sonno :rotfl:



Nel mio caso non volevo proprio svegliarmi. Non me lo so spiegare ma era così.


----------



## Jim Cain (8 Marzo 2016)

Foglia ha detto:


> Per me è così, lo dico senza se e senza ma.


Se é davvero così allora é finita.


----------



## feather (8 Marzo 2016)

Foglia ha detto:


> Perdona ma... che vuol dire "amorevole accettazione" in questo campo? Cioè: o ti va di farlo o non ti va. Non ci sono "ni".
> 
> E... sapete che però questa volta mi avete stupito voi? Sembra che davanti a certe cose caschiate giù dal pero
> 
> Come non fossero davanti a tutti esempi di coppie dove una parte "tollera" il sesso.


Beh, cadere dal pero.. 
Io non scopo più da anni con mia moglie, e poco anche prima, principalmente per questo motivo.


----------



## Foglia (8 Marzo 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> Sto leggendo...e più ti leggo riflettere su di lui, più mi vien da dirti di pensare a te.
> 
> Scopi senza che ti piaccia. E dal mio punto di vista, salvo che ti piaccia il non piacere e potrebbe benissimo essere, è una punizione che infliggi a te stessa.
> 
> ...



Ipazia,

parto dal tuo intervento per fare qualche considerazione a più ampio respiro.

Quando mi dite di pensare a me stessa, a quel che mi fa piacere.... avete ragione. E nessuno, salvo al massimo qualche masochista, potrebbe darvi torto.

Punisco me stessa, dite? Mi allontano da me? Non capite come "si possa fare"?

Si è vero. Anche qui avete ragione.

Bene: ora prendete una persona. Una che - fino a sei anni fa - aveva un lavoro d'oro. E che lavorava fino alle 10 di sera. Sportiva, nel tempo libero. Impegnata. Fidanzata. Poi neo sposata. Questa ero io.

E riducete man mano questa persona all'ombra di se stessa. Con la sua stessa cooperazione, eh, per carità, prendiamoci pure le responsabilità del caso.

Pensate che questa persona abbia la forza di uscire dal baratro?

E' come se il mondo giorno dopo giorno mi si fosse chiuso addosso.

Sia chiaro: non mi voglio né compiangere, né sentir compiangere.


----------



## oro.blu (8 Marzo 2016)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ipazia,
> 
> parto dal tuo intervento per fare qualche considerazione a più ampio respiro.
> 
> ...




Spero tu ne esca il prima possibile...altrimenti ti svegli un giorno e non sai più chi sei e con hai fatto a trovarti li. Ad accettare tutto...
Ti abbraccio


----------



## Foglia (8 Marzo 2016)

oro.blu ha detto:


> Spero tu ne esca il prima possibile...altrimenti ti svegli un giorno *e non sai più chi sei e con hai fatto a trovarti li. Ad accettare tutto...*
> Ti abbraccio


In verità sto aspettando quel giorno. capendo che mi devo muovere per andargli incontro, ma non riuscendo. Devo trovare quello che mi sblocca, ed evidentemente ce ne vuole


----------



## ipazia (8 Marzo 2016)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ipazia,
> 
> parto dal tuo intervento per fare qualche considerazione a più ampio respiro.
> 
> ...


Foglia..quello che è stato è stato...ognuno qui ha il suo passato. 

Per quanto mi riguarda conosco piuttosto bene l'ombra di me stessa. 

Ma il passato è passato. E' la strada che ha portato al presente. 
Accetta quella che eri. Accetta la tua ombra. 

Accetta che non tornerà più quella che eri. E accetta anche che non sei in nessun modo legata a rimanere nella tua ombra. 
Non che quell'ombra ti lascerà mai, anzi...io ti auguro tu non perda la tua ombra...sarebbe una perdita orribile. 

Io nella mia ombra ho trovato me. E le sono affezionata. A volte litighiamo. A volte ci abbracciamo.

Credo che il salto sia l'aver smesso di ignorarci a vicenda e esserci sedute una di fronte all'altra ed esserci guardate negli occhi. E non con l'intento di avere una ragione dell'altra. 
Ma con l'intento di conoscerci. Di farci spazio. 
Di concederci la libertà di espressione di cui avevamo bisogno. 

Doloroso? Direi di sì. 
Faticoso? Anche. 

Appagante? Moltissimo. 

Tu ti sei messa nel baratro. Nessuno ha quel potere, se non lo si concede. Riappropriati di te. 
Perchè non è questione di forza uscire dal baratro. E neanche di coraggio. 

E' questione di accettazione e calma. E determinazione. Ed è questione di nutrimento. 
Di tutte le parti del sè. Comprese quelle che in quel baratro ti ci hanno spedita. 

E sono tue. Lui è molto relativo in tutto questo. 

Paradossalmente, a ben guardare, potresti accorgerti che più che attore protagonista, lui è stato un semplice co-protagonista di un processo tuo. 

...non è il mondo ad essersi chiuso su di te. Sei tu ad esserti chiusa al mondo. 

Al mondo, fondamentalmente, interessa molto poco di te. Di me. Di noi. 
E per fortuna. Questa è l'essenza della libertà di essere. Per la mia esperienza.

E la domanda è: al netto del definirti in termini di forza, tu ti vuoi? Tutta. Ombre comprese.


----------



## Foglia (8 Marzo 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> Foglia..quello che è stato è stato...ognuno qui ha il suo passato.
> 
> Per quanto mi riguarda conosco piuttosto bene l'ombra di me stessa.
> 
> ...


No, purtroppo no. E se mi sono chiusa al mondo, e mi sono ridotta come mi sono ridotta, credo sia per mancanza di stima (e amore) nei miei confronti. Se ne avessi, probabilmente non vivrei quel che sto vivendo.

E guarda: quando andai in terapia dallo psichiatra, mi disse che potevo evitare di "scavare", se non volevo. Evitai.

Leggo spesso nel forum che anzitutto occorre volere bene a se stessi.

Bè... io dico che è la cosa più difficile da fare.


----------



## ipazia (8 Marzo 2016)

Foglia ha detto:


> No, purtroppo no. E se mi sono chiusa al mondo, e mi sono ridotta come mi sono ridotta, *credo sia per mancanza di stima (e amore) nei miei confronti*. Se ne avessi, probabilmente non vivrei quel che sto vivendo.
> 
> E guarda: quando andai in terapia dallo psichiatra, mi disse che potevo evitare di "scavare", se non volevo. Evitai.
> 
> ...



Primo grassetto...Da parte di chi?

Secondo grassetto...non esistono cose difficili, esistono cose nuove e sconosciute...e questo dice molto del rapporto con te stessa. 

Concordo con lo psichiatra. Scavare è una decisione. E' una posizione.

Farlo ha conseguenze.
Non farlo ne ha altre. 

La posizione è estremamente personale. E anche assumersi la responsabilità del prendere la decisione.


----------



## ipazia (8 Marzo 2016)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ipazia,
> 
> parto dal tuo intervento per fare qualche considerazione a più ampio respiro.
> 
> ...


Aggiungo...un masochista, nel dolore trova il suo piacere. Quindi pensa a se stesso, e molto anche. 

non va contro la sua natura, per-vertendo il dolore in piacere, ma anzi, la asseconda ed è fedele a se stesso/a in questo.

La questione riguarda i limiti semmai...ma è un discorso ot...o forse no. 

Mi pare inutile sottolineare che mi riferisco a chi è consapevole del suo essere e delle sue pulsioni.


----------



## Skorpio (8 Marzo 2016)

*Foglia..*

Se tradire nella tua condizione non ti provocasse alcun rimorso evita comunque di farlo..
Se decidi di tradire fallo non per rivalsa, ne per mancanza di rimorsi
Fallo perché desideri l abbraccio di un uomo, di QUELL uomo.. Quando mai spuntasse alla orizzonte..
E fallo senza pensare a un domani, ma a quel presente che scegli di viverti..
Senza altra aspettativa di quella di star bene, per quel paio di ore, fuori dal tuo presente, fuori dai tuoi contesti difficili


----------



## Nocciola (8 Marzo 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Se tradire nella tua condizione non ti provocasse alcun rimorso evita comunque di farlo..
> Se decidi di tradire fallo non per rivalsa, ne per mancanza di rimorsi
> Fallo perché desideri l abbraccio di un uomo, di QUELL uomo.. Quando mai spuntasse alla orizzonte..
> E fallo senza pensare a un domani, ma a quel presente che scegli di viverti..
> Senza altra aspettativa di quella di star bene, per quel paio di ore, fuori dal tuo presente, fuori dai tuoi contesti difficili


Quoto


----------



## feather (9 Marzo 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> Perchè non è questione di forza uscire dal baratro. *E neanche di coraggio*.


Oddio....


----------



## Foglia (9 Marzo 2016)

Sono partita con una conta. Di quello che sarei stata legittimata a fare.

E mi trovo a contare le mie mancanze verso me stessa.


----------



## perplesso (9 Marzo 2016)

Foglia ha detto:


> Sono partita con una conta. Di quello che sarei stata legittimata a fare.
> 
> E mi trovo a contare le mie mancanze verso me stessa.


sei legittimata a fare quello che ti fa stare bene.  non sei legittimata a fare quello che potrebbe farti passare dalla padella alla brace, o meglio, puoi farlo lo stesso, ma con la consapevolezza del ginepraio in cui ti vai ad infilare.

il sesso è spesso terapeutico e catartico, ma se non ne hai voglia, farlo così per farlo, sarebbe un autogol.

le mancanze verso te stessa sono le cose che non ti danno la forza di chiudere con un passato che non ha futuro e che ti avvelena il presente.

quindi torniamo alla questione originale: cosa vale la pena di fare, per te, per stare almeno un pochino meglio e tornare a sorridere?


----------



## Foglia (9 Marzo 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> sei legittimata a fare quello che ti fa stare bene.  non sei legittimata a fare quello che potrebbe farti passare dalla padella alla brace, o meglio, puoi farlo lo stesso, ma con la consapevolezza del ginepraio in cui ti vai ad infilare.
> 
> il sesso è spesso terapeutico e catartico, ma se non ne hai voglia, farlo così per farlo, sarebbe un autogol.
> 
> ...



Bella domanda.... Qualsiasi cosa possa fare, costerebbe. Tanto. Dicci niente.


----------



## ipazia (9 Marzo 2016)

feather ha detto:


> Oddio....


...uh?...

per me non è stata questione di coraggio. Per me è stato concedermi di avere paura. 
E lasciare tutte le stronzate esattamente sul coraggio. Sui sacrifici degli eroi. 

Per te?


(e ciao:bacissimo


----------



## ipazia (9 Marzo 2016)

Foglia ha detto:


> Bella domanda.... *Qualsiasi cosa possa fare, costerebbe*. Tanto. Dicci niente.


...adesso è gratis, invece....


----------



## Foglia (9 Marzo 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> ...adesso è gratis, invece....


No, lo so bene che non è gratis.
Non ho tanta fiducia in me stessa, figurarsi se devo coniugare me stessa, la vita di un altro che dipende da me e la vita che mi attende.

Sono impantanata.

Grazie comunque, per queste riflessioni.


----------



## ipazia (9 Marzo 2016)

Foglia ha detto:


> No, lo so bene che non è gratis.
> Non ho tanta fiducia in me stessa, figurarsi se devo coniugare me stessa, la vita di un altro che dipende da me e la vita che mi attende.
> 
> *Sono impantanata*.
> ...


Sei impantanata perchè proietti la te stessa di adesso, in quella che pensi vorresti o non vorresti essere in futuro...e ti aggrovigli e ti togli energia. Che ti carichi di aspettative e paure...

Se poi pensi che il futuro non è altro che passato proiettato in avanti...

Ne esce un bel quadro no?


----------



## brenin (9 Marzo 2016)

Foglia ha detto:


> Sono partita con una conta. Di quello che sarei stata legittimata a fare.
> 
> E mi trovo a contare *le mie mancanze verso me stessa*.


Prendo spunto dal grassetto per inserire un pensiero di Osho " Nessuno può essere altruista,eccetto gli ipocriti "

" La parola egoista ha assunto una connotazione estremamente negativa, in quanto tutte le religioni l'hanno condannata: non vogliono che tu sia egoista. Ma perchè? Perchè devi aiutare gli altri.
 Mi viene in mente un bambino che parlava con sua madre e la madre gli disse "ricordati sempre di aiutare gli altri" e il bambino le chiese " e gli altri cosa faranno?" e la madre rispose "naturalmente aiuteranno gli altri". Allora il bambino replicò "mi sembra una cosa un pò strana, perchè ognuno non aiuta se stesso invece che pensare agli altri e rendere le cose inutilmente complicate!?".*L'egoismo è naturale e solo se sei egoista arriva il momento in cui puoi dare, quando sei in uno stato di gioia traboccante, allora la puoi condividere. *Adesso c'è gente infelice che aiuta altra gente infelice, ciechi che guidano altri ciechi.*Ogni albero è egoista: porta l'acqua alla sua radice, la linfa alle sue foglie, ai suoi frutti, ai suoi fiori e quando fiorisce diffonde la sua fragranza per chiunque*: *amici, estranei, chi conosce e chi no.Quando è carico di frutti li condivide*. Da quei frutti a chiunque, ma se insegni agli alberi ad essere altruista moriranno esattamente com'è morta l'intera umanità. "

E' solo una riflessione,ovviamente, non certo un suggerimento su comportamenti e/o azioni da svolgere "esternamente" ma solo con sè stessi. Condivido il percorso,che implica attenzione e cura dell' " io " e la conclusione, con la condivisione dei " frutti " che non potranno mancare e la cui "distribuzione" spetterà solo ed esclusivamente alla tua persona.


----------



## Skorpio (9 Marzo 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> Sei impantanata perchè proietti la te stessa di adesso, in quella che pensi vorresti o non vorresti essere in futuro...e ti aggrovigli e ti togli energia. Che ti carichi di aspettative e paure...
> 
> Se poi pensi che il futuro non è altro che passato proiettato in avanti...
> 
> Ne esce un bel quadro no?


..  C'è un figlio piccolo IPA..
Le dinamiche cambiano... Non è un ingrediente che si può relegare in una massima..


----------



## Skorpio (9 Marzo 2016)

*...*

Se al contesto di Foglia mettessi una professione appagante con un reddito interessante, e togliessi il bambino piccolo, sono certo che sarebbe sufficiente per aprirle certe strade di possibile sviluppo che oggi vede chiuse...


----------



## Heathcliff (9 Marzo 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Se al contesto di Foglia mettessi una professione appagante con un reddito interessante, e togliessi il bambino piccolo, sono certo che sarebbe sufficiente per aprirle certe strade di possibile sviluppo che oggi vede chiuse...


e se mia nonna avesse una ruota sarebbe probabilmente una carriola. Non è con i se che si esce da un pantano anzi servono proprio a darci un motivo per restarci dentro.


----------



## Skorpio (9 Marzo 2016)

Heathcliff ha detto:


> e se mia nonna avesse una ruota sarebbe probabilmente una carriola. Non è con i se che si esce da un pantano anzi servono proprio a darci un motivo per restarci dentro.


.. Se tu hai la soluzione perfetta dagliela allora, no?... Che stai a perder tempo con me..


----------



## Heathcliff (9 Marzo 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> .. Se tu hai la soluzione perfetta dagliela allora, no?... Che stai a perder tempo con me..


Non posso avere io la soluzione.  L'unica cosa che posso consigliare è di smetterla di vedersi con gli occhi di un altro smetterla di fare cose per compiacere un altro. Questo è gratis non ha costi e lo dovrebbe fare chiunque.


----------



## ipazia (9 Marzo 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> ..  C'è un figlio piccolo IPA..
> Le dinamiche cambiano... Non è un ingrediente che si può relegare in una massima..


Proprio perchè c'è un bimbo piccolo, proiettare il passato nel futuro e delegare la propria definizione di sè ad altri, non fa bene...e impantana ancora di più...

Le dinamiche sono sempre personali...ma hanno un punto, un denominatore comune...se manca lo sguardo di se stessi su stessi..è un casino...che si può sviluppare in infinite variabili e sfaccettature. 

Essere presenti a se stesse, è esattamente non relegare in una massima.


----------



## Skorpio (9 Marzo 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> Proprio perchè c'è un bimbo piccolo, proiettare il passato nel futuro e delegare la propria definizione di sè ad altri, non fa bene...e impantana ancora di più...
> 
> Le dinamiche sono sempre personali...ma hanno un punto, un denominatore comune...se manca lo sguardo di se stessi su stessi..è un casino...che si può sviluppare in infinite variabili e sfaccettature.
> 
> Essere presenti a se stesse, è esattamente non relegare in una massima.


Ma essere presenti a se stessi può essere un rischio, quando ormai intorno a te hai generato un certo tipo di dinamiche...
Non sono sicuro che essere presenti a se stessi sia una necessità, e in questo caso potrebbe diventare addirittura un lusso, insostenibile dallo stesso "se stessi" infine ritrovato


----------



## ipazia (10 Marzo 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ma essere presenti a se stessi può essere un rischio, quando ormai intorno a te hai generato un certo tipo di dinamiche...
> Non sono sicuro che essere presenti a se stessi sia una necessità, e in questo caso potrebbe diventare addirittura un lusso, insostenibile dallo stesso "se stessi" infine ritrovato


se ho capito quello che intendi, e non ne sono certa..dubito...

Non vedo rischi nell'essere presenti a se stessi. Ne vedo molti di più nel non esserlo. Specialmente se infognati in determinate dinamiche. E specialmente se ci sono figli di mezzo.

Detto questo, poi, ognuno si assume la sua vita. E se la vive anche. 

In tutto questo, gli altri, c'entrano praticamente niente. E sono solo vie di fuga, da se stessi...peccato non ci sia fuga. 

E quando il tarlo rode...lo si sente. Anche se si fa finta di niente o si prova a sovrastarlo...quello rode.


----------



## feather (10 Marzo 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ma essere presenti a se stessi può essere un rischio, quando ormai intorno a te hai generato un certo tipo di dinamiche...
> Non sono sicuro che essere presenti a se stessi sia una necessità, e in questo caso potrebbe diventare addirittura un lusso, insostenibile dallo stesso "se stessi" infine ritrovato





ipazia ha detto:


> se ho capito quello che intendi, e non ne sono certa..dubito...
> 
> Non vedo rischi nell'essere presenti a se stessi. Ne vedo molti di più nel non esserlo. Specialmente se infognati in determinate dinamiche. E specialmente se ci sono figli di mezzo.


Io credo che Skorpio intenda dire che quando apri certe porte poi non le puoi più richiudere e che maggiore consapevolezza potrebbe anche renderle questa situazione ancora più intollerabile di quanto già non sia.
Ho capito giusto?


----------



## Skorpio (10 Marzo 2016)

*...*

Diciamo che questo è un discorso un po articolato, che per farlo bene andrebbe scomposto e ricomposto, e qui e adesso sarebbe troppo complesso fare.
Penso che esser totalmente presenti a se stessi ha un senso per me nella misura in cui uno sta male, nella misura in cui uno non si farà scrupoli a star bene, nella misura in cui uno disporrà di tutti i mezzi non solo emotivi ma anche morali e economici per star bene.
E come dice IPA, che peraltro ben sa che amo confrontarmi con lei, in tutto questo gli altri centrano niente, ma secondo me nella misura in cui non sono di alcun ostacolo a questo processo che ho descritto.
Il rischio è inforcare un loro entrarci, e un entrarci sostanziale, non marginale.
A quel punto, evitando considerazioni moralistiche, e lasciando comunque da parte eventuali potenzialita economiche, o comunque legate alla sfera dell affermazione lavorativo professionale, ci vuole il cosiddetto pelo sullo stomaco per andare comunque avanti, perché il percorso abbia un senso..
Perché aver finalmente raggiunto il "se stessi" sia una partenza, e non la vittoria di un bizzarro torneo tra noi e noi.

E se uno si guarda solo a quel punto lo stomaco e quel pelo per caso non ce lo ha, sono cazzi duri e acidi..
Secondo me..


----------



## ipazia (10 Marzo 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Diciamo che questo è un discorso un po articolato, che per farlo bene andrebbe scomposto e ricomposto, e qui e adesso sarebbe troppo complesso fare.
> Penso che esser totalmente presenti a se stessi ha un senso per me nella misura in cui uno sta male, nella misura in cui uno non si farà scrupoli a star bene, nella misura in cui uno disporrà di tutti i mezzi non solo emotivi ma anche morali e economici per star bene.
> E come dice IPA, che peraltro ben sa che amo confrontarmi con lei, in tutto questo gli altri centrano niente, ma secondo me nella misura in cui non sono di alcun ostacolo a questo processo che ho descritto.
> Il rischio è inforcare un loro entrarci, e un entrarci sostanziale, non marginale.
> ...


...troppo presto per ragionare bene...mi viene solo in mente che cercare un senso conosciuto in un percorso sconosciuto è complicarsi, e di molto, il percorso stesso...

buongiorno.


----------



## Skorpio (10 Marzo 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> ...troppo presto per ragionare bene...mi viene solo in mente che cercare un senso conosciuto in un percorso sconosciuto è complicarsi, e di molto, il percorso stesso...
> 
> buongiorno.


Buongiorno!


----------



## Skorpio (10 Marzo 2016)

*...*

Diciamo che quando intraprendere questo percorso potrebbe implicare la possibilità di rovesciare completamente la propria vita e quella di chi si ha vicino, unito alla certezza di svuotare completamente il proprio portafoglio da uno psicologo, sarebbe igienico aver ben chiaro il senso di quel percorso, e sarebbe ulteriormente igienico contarsi meticolosamente i peli sul proprio stomaco, prima di partire


----------



## Foglia (10 Marzo 2016)

Come ti hanno già detto, non si può ragionare con i "se".



Skorpio ha detto:


> Se al contesto di Foglia mettessi una professione appagante con un reddito interessante, e togliessi il bambino piccolo, sono certo che sarebbe sufficiente per aprirle certe strade di possibile sviluppo che oggi vede chiuse...


Però parto proprio da quello che dici per riflettere in parte su quello che mi hanno detto gli altri. Almeno per come l'ho capito.

Il futuro non è come il passato, ossia lo è, ma solo nella misura in cui vedo mio marito relazionarsi con me.

Mi spiego: un tempo, quando avevo un lavoro e non avevo un figlio, le prevaricazioni c'erano. ma erano... non so come dire.... rapportate alla mia condizione. Sopportavo, ma un po' meno. Quasi che mi tenesse sempre ad un passo dal limite.  Quasi che fosse cosciente che ad andare oltre il limite del momento avrebbe corso il rischio che lo avrei lasciato.

Questo meccanismo si è parzialmente sopito a seguito della mia malattia del 2011. Ma neppure troppo. Si era resop conto che allo psichiatra non avevo colpevolmente fatto parola della situazione. Sicché... i medicinali fecero la loro parte, e il resto rimase sepolto per un po' di tempo sotto le ceneri.

Oggi, mutate le mie condizioni, è come se lui avesse capito che è mutato il mio limite. E di qui che - non più tardi di oggi - sto "cazziata e in castigo" per avergli detto di spostare una giacca dal letto.

Spero di essermi spiegata.... E... lo so che mi avete detto di iniziare a pensare a me, e non a lui.

E' difficile comunque tradurre questo pensiero al positivo. Certo: se trovassi un lavoro sposterei la soglia più in là.


----------



## perplesso (10 Marzo 2016)

che lavoro fai?


----------



## Foglia (10 Marzo 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> che lavoro fai?


Faccio parte della schiera dei nuovi poveri liberi professionisti: avvocato 

Fino al 2010 ho collaborato in uno studio importante. Guadagnavo gran bene, davvero.
Non so cosa mi prese ad andarmene e mettermi in proprio. per giunta in affitto nello studio di mio marito. Pagavo mille euri al mese circa (tra spese ed affitto della stanza). Una tariffa più che adeguata al mercato, a lui ed al suo socio. Mentre al lavoro che mi passavano (ove pagato) ho applicato onorari risibili.

Capisci che intelligente che sono stata? :up: E non do la colpa di ciò al marito, sia ben chiaro.

Non mi aveva puntato una pistola alla tempia per farmi spostare da dove ero. Pure se spesso si lamentava per il fatto che rincasassi dopo di lui.


----------



## Skorpio (10 Marzo 2016)

Foglia ha detto:


> Come ti hanno già detto, non si può ragionare con i "se".
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Preciso che quanto ti è stato detto dagli altri lo condivido appieno.
È la sua applicazione pratica che non mi convince, la vedo intrisa di rischi e realtà che non sono sicuro saresti in grado di fronteggiare..

A testimonianza di ciò le tue colpevoli omissioni alla psichiatra.. 
Ma il punto è quello detto dagli altri, e la realtà la sua traduzione pratica.

Alla psichiatra hai taciuto perché non lo hai scelto te di andarci in completa autonomia, e conscia di voler intraprendere un percorso diverso..


----------



## Foglia (10 Marzo 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Preciso che quanto ti è stato detto dagli altri lo condivido appieno.
> È la sua applicazione pratica che non mi convince, la vedo intrisa di rischi e realtà che non sono sicuro saresti in grado di fronteggiare..
> 
> A testimonianza di ciò le tue colpevoli omissioni alla psichiatra..
> ...


Inizialmente non fu certo una decisione autonoma. Ma la fase psicotica durò relativamente poco. In fase depressiva vi andai in autonomia. sai che c'è però? E' che quando sei da sola e non hai nessuno che ti sta vicino... chi ti sta vicino? La causa? O una concausa, almeno? Ecco... con la causa o la concausa appresso non è facile non sentirsi soggiogati. Quando hai quei mali addosso, non hai neanche volontà. E quella poca che recuperi.... non riesci ad impiegarla a scappare. Non è che non riesci, comunque: IO NON SONO RIUSCITA.


----------



## Skorpio (10 Marzo 2016)

*...*

Se il problema ha i suoi sintomi nel suo comportamento, se per prima cosa vuoi sapere di lui, beh.. Devi guardare oltre la giacca spostata....
E ci vuole coraggio, perché si possono sentire cose brutte, ma se sei decisa va fatto..
Per cui, quando ti cazziabper la giacca spostata, semplicemente dirgli: Paolo (dico un nome a caso), qual è il problema?...
Non potrà aggrapparsi più di tanto alla giacca.. E potrebbe parlare, magari più calmo, o tacere.. Non so...

Ma se hai bisogno di "misurarti" dentro di lui, sstanarlo è semplice, oggi c'è la giacca, stasera le scarpe...
Paolo, qual'è il problema?....

O smette di lamentarsi su queste cose, o parlerà....
Ma... A tuo rischio e pericolo .. ( e lo sai)


----------



## perplesso (10 Marzo 2016)

Foglia ha detto:


> Faccio parte della schiera dei nuovi poveri liberi professionisti: avvocato
> 
> Fino al 2010 ho collaborato in uno studio importante. Guadagnavo gran bene, davvero.
> Non so cosa mi prese ad andarmene e mettermi in proprio. per giunta in affitto nello studio di mio marito. Pagavo mille euri al mese circa (tra spese ed affitto della stanza). Una tariffa più che adeguata al mercato, a lui ed al suo socio. Mentre al lavoro che mi passavano (ove pagato) ho applicato onorari risibili.
> ...


vabbeh conoscendo abbastanza bene l'ambiente da te descritto, in effetti la voglia di darti un affettuoso calcio nel sedere per la tua avventatezza mi viene.

immagino che adesso provare a tornare in quello studio da cui te ne andasti sia improponibile.   mi sa che l'unica sia (se hai conservato qualche contatto col tribunale e colleghi vari) è chiedere in giro se qualcuno ha bisogno di una mano.

tanto per rientrare nel giro, poi da cosa nasce cosa, si suol dire.


----------

